# Ship locations.



## Knut (Feb 22, 2006)

It may be well-known to the members, but I`ve never seen any reference to this website, so for the benefit of the few that may not know I recommend http://www.sailwx.info/shiptrack/shiplocations.phtml.
This website shows the position of thousands? of ships as well as the weather in the area. Also some nice links to US Coast Guard etc.
Best regards, Knut.


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

*Ship Locations*

Interesting site Knut - The Channel looks a bit crowded! A lot of given locations are well out of date but still very interesting. Thanks for the info.
Kind regards,
John F.


----------



## hawkey01 (Mar 15, 2006)

Knut, great site I will enjoy using that one. Thanks
Hawkey01


----------

